# vintage Shaeffer fountain pens



## The Penguin (Jan 5, 2013)

anyone know much about these? I saw them at an estate sale yesterday. 

they're all priced about $35-40 each.


----------



## Jgrden (Jan 5, 2013)

Buy 'em. What prices were there on them?


----------



## panamag8or (Jan 5, 2013)

Definitely should have gotten the military clip pens. The rest are pretty common pens, and without boxes, are worth about what they are priced at... provided the bladders aren't petrified and broken, and they aren't too beat up. Maybe the gray one, that's a little less common.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jan 5, 2013)

Looks like there are three to four Snorkels which bring $65 and up restored. Sacs, O rings and point gaskets would need replaces on all Of these.  The black one to the right of the Snorkels looks to be an Imperial.  The tuck aways (not a real military clip) bring about $50 restored. Same goes for the lever fillers. Plungers will be less as they are a pain to restore.  There are a few pencils that are worth about $15-$20.  If you could get the whole lot for $200-$225 it would be a pretty good deal if you know how to restore them.


----------



## The Penguin (Jan 6, 2013)

Jgrden said:


> Buy 'em. What prices were there on them?



all were $35 or $40, except one that was $75 I think.



panamag8or said:


> Definitely should have gotten the military clip pens. The rest are pretty common pens, and without boxes, are worth about what they are priced at... provided the bladders aren't petrified and broken, and they aren't too beat up. Maybe the gray one, that's a little less common.



is that the 2 with the short clips? I was going to go back tomorrow and try giving the owner (of the estate sale liquidation company) one of my pens and see if I can get her to drop the price on these drastically.



IPD_Mr said:


> Looks like there are three to four Snorkels which bring $65 and up restored. Sacs, O rings and point gaskets would need replaces on all Of these.  The black one to the right of the Snorkels looks to be an Imperial.  The tuck aways (not a real military clip) bring about $50 restored. Same goes for the lever fillers. Plungers will be less as they are a pain to restore.  There are a few pencils that are worth about $15-$20.  If you could get the whole lot for $200-$225 it would be a pretty good deal if you know how to restore them.



I don't recall seeing any lever fillers in the bunch. the pens on either end of the Sheaffers are all cross pens or promo pens that I don't think are worth anything...however there is a sterling silver Cross ballpoint pen (not in the pic) that I'll see if I can get thrown in. There's also a bag of "parts" I'll try to get.

If I can get them at a reasonable price, I'd probably look to flip them to someone that will restore and sell them since I'm not familiar with restoration of vintage pens.


----------



## The Penguin (Jan 6, 2013)

I went back today and they were all gone...except for an overpriced jade Parker Duofold pencil ($95)

I gave her my card and asked to be called if she locates more vintage pens.


----------

